# Crockpot Chili Recipe



## khanriaz10 (Dec 2, 2009)

*INGREDIENTS:*


1 16 oz can kidney beans,drained
2 14 1/2 oz can tomatoes
2 pounds ground chuck, coarsely ground
2 medium onions,coarsely chopped
1 green pepper, coarsely chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed
3 tablespoons chili powder
1 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon cumin
salt to taste
*METHOD:*
Put all ingredients in crock pot in order listed. Stir once. Cover and cook on Low 10-12 hours. (High 5-6 hours).

NOTES : Serve with shredded cheddar cheese and tortilla chips.


----------



## worker135 (Dec 12, 2009)

I will definitely try this, and tell you the result.

adam


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Content of this post deleted.

BDL


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

sounds like basic bland midwest chili that is served in cafeterias. Way to much tomato, swap some out for beef stock, and add a chopped serrano or other hot chili of choice. For 2 pounds of meat my chili recipe uses 1/4 cup of chili powder plus 1-3 tablespoons of my homemade chili powder which is on the hot end of the scale.


* Exported from MasterCook *

Chili

Recipe By :Mary Brown
Serving Size : 16 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Main Dish

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
2 pounds beef chuck -- chopped in 1/4 inch pieces
30 ounces beef stock -- enough to cover the meat, may need 3 cans(I use homemade)
8 ounces tomato sauce -- 8 ounce
15 ounces diced tomato -- 28 ounce
1 tablespoon salt
1 medium onion -- coarsely chopped
4 teaspoons bacon grease
1/4 cup chili powder -- mild
3 tablespoons chili powder; hot -- hot, I use my own blend. To taste, might try 1 tablespoon to start
2 cloves garlic -- chopped fine

Fry meat seasoned with the salt in the bacon grease until browned. Add the onion and garlic and cook until soft. 

Add 2 cans of beef stock and simmer for 1 hour or until meat starts to get tender.

Add tomato sauce and diced tomatoes and the mild chili powder. Simmer for 45 minutes.

Add the hot chili powder, simmer another 30 to 45 minutes.

Serve with crackers, sour cream and cheese if desired.

Beans are optional, drain and add during the last 10 minutes of the cook.


----------



## oldpro (Nov 23, 2009)

I love good chili. For years I've made it with everything from venison to tri tip to brisket, and most of it was pretty good. I would usually start with Wick Fowler's kit, and do a lot of personalizing. I just ordered a bunch of Pendery's Chile Blends for Chrismas gifts. It's used in a lot of chili cookoffs. You owe it to yourself to give it a try. It is really quite good.


----------



## nochipra (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds delish! I'll have to try it. Thanks


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

this is something I will definitely try


----------

